# What is this trading platform?



## ViN (11 August 2014)

Hello everyone,
I found this screenshots on other blog,


Can anybody please tells what is name of the trading platform ?

Kind regards


----------



## skc (11 August 2014)

*Re: Trading platform*



ViN said:


> Hello everyone,
> I found this screenshots on other blog,
> View attachment 58965
> 
> ...




Given the name of the contract "Wall Street Cash ($A1)" it is something that is offered by IG Markets as a CFD.

IG provides some free charting for account holders and you would be able to choose from a list of indicators etc to reproduce such chart.

If you are unfamiliar with the benefits and costs of CFDs then do a search on this forum to find out more.


----------



## ViN (11 August 2014)

*Re: Trading platform*

Thank you skc very much for your kind and quick reply to my question.


----------

